# Themed Art Challenge



## snowbear

Another challenge thread?  Really?

Why, sure.  But instead of photography as an outlet, this is for other forms of fine art: drawing, painting, sculpture, ceramics, even dance (post a video) are welcome.  The goal here is not perfection, but to be creative and have some fun, maybe try something new.  There are no prizes, no judges, and only one rule: *because this thread is open to all ages, please, no nudes.*  We can start another thread to include human form if there is enough interest.

It's simple.  Once, every few weeks, we'll post a theme.  You post your original, new artwork with your interpretation of that theme as the subject.  Any medium (except photography), any size.

For the time being, we'll run all of the challenges in a single thread, to see how much interest there is.  Because there will initially be multiple themes in the same thread, please include the theme title as the first line of your post.

Thanks for reading, and please, participate.


----------



## snowbear

*The theme for May 2020: Distraction.*
Distraction is both good and bad.  It can divert your attention away from what you are trying to accomplish, but it can also get your mind off of things like pandemics.

Post an original, new artwork _other than photography_ with this theme as the subject.  Just add the theme as the first line in your post.


----------



## acparsons

I created these last week.



fddsfds by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




fgfdsd by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

*Theme: Distraction*

Pencil with watercolor on mixed media paper, 5.5" x 8.5"
A little selective color, as well.




cmw3_d750_IMG_1371.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Great idea!   Thanks, Bear!

Fun theme to start with.    Your sketch is perfect because it's exactly what we're doing.    

Okay, thinking cap on.


----------



## snowbear

Thank's Terri.  I'm hoping this goes somewhere and even gets someone to try drawing for the first time.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Cool, I'll have to come back, I'm distracted... (lol had to!) I have an online course on embroidery/samplers that starts shortly. I'm not used to these things where you have to, ya know, be prepared, pay attention...

And a stitch along tomorrow. The other day I did an online workshop thingy from the local college on how to draw the school mascot. I almost forgot, came in late and she had them drawing a grid, and I've taken enough art I guess I figured I could just eyeball it. Of course I couldn't find a larger sketch pad and used a small one I forgot I had! 

I've got to get it together! At least have a notebook, floss, needle, embroidery scissors handy, not sure what fabric so I need to go scrounge up something.


----------



## terri

vintagesnaps said:


> Cool, I'll have to come back, I'm distracted... (lol had to!) I have an online course on embroidery/samplers that starts shortly. I'm not used to these things where you have to, ya know, be prepared, pay attention...
> 
> And a stitch along tomorrow. The other day I did an online workshop thingy from the local college on how to draw the school mascot. I almost forgot, came in late and she had them drawing a grid, and I've taken enough art I guess I figured I could just eyeball it. Of course I couldn't find a larger sketch pad and used a small one I forgot I had!
> 
> I've got to get it together! At least have a notebook, floss, needle, embroidery scissors handy, not sure what fabric so I need to go scrounge up something.


Sounds fun!  Embroidery can be gorgeous.


----------



## zombiesniper

I used to use comedy as a distraction while convincing students it wasn't a big deal or scary to go into the gas hut filled with tear gas.

This is a poorly rendered drawing of my patch I always wore on my CBRN suit.


----------



## SquarePeg

This girl is my biggest distraction.  Between her sitting on the clicker and changing the channel, sticking her head between me and my book or between me and my tablet, or dropping toys and tennis balls in my lap all the time, I have to say I am very distracted lately.


----------



## snowbear

Nice job, @zombiesniper ,

@SquarePeg - those are good distractions!


----------



## waday

Flower by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Somewhere by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Somewhere by Wade, on Flickr


I love the intense color here, Wade!


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere by Wade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I love the intense color here, Wade!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## snowbear

The best kind of distraction!
Pen and ink, 8.5" x 5.5".



Zoe by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Theme: Distraction.





 


I made this graphite sketch shortly after @snowbear announced the theme, but didn't get around to starting it until a few days ago.   



 


I changed the ceiling and exaggerated the drafting table to make everything seem off-kilter.   Since this theme is about distraction during shelter-in-place confinement for a global pandemic, I figured the more wacky it looked the better.


----------



## terri

Do you have a new theme for June, @snowbear?


----------



## terri

Thanks for that!


----------



## snowbear

Sorry - been busy.

How about a June + July - SUMMER!!!


----------



## snowbear

And we can start with this one.  Pastel on "Mixed Media" paper, 8.5" X 5.5"


----------



## terri

Perfect watermelon color!

A new theme, thanks.  Summah!


----------



## snowbear

terri said:


> Perfect watermelon color!
> 
> A new theme, thanks.  Summah!


You sound like a New Englandah!


----------



## terri

I should be so lucky.   *sniffle*


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> June + July - SUMMER!!!



Here is my effort.   I took one of the photos I found for those graphite drawings, and used it as a reference for this one, too.  

Just a cell phone photo of me on my back deck - this is the open area off the screened in porch, which is behind me in the picture:





So that's my ref photo for the painting.   I changed quite a bit: from vertical to horizontal, from sitting outside to inside, from white wine to red, since that's my usual adult beverage.       And I couldn't be bothered to mess with the railings.   

"Summer!"







The best thing for me about this one is that it's given me other ideas.


----------



## snowbear

Well, we missed most of August but let's go through September with _*'scapes:* landscapes, seascapes, or cityscapes_.


----------



## terri

ooo!   Okay, that gives a wide range.   How about _es_cape, too?        From general madness.


----------



## SquarePeg

I have just the landscape in mind!


----------



## snowbear

I'm looking through my photos - I have a couple possibilities.


----------



## terri

Here's my landscape effort for this theme.   I haven't done one in months.   My focus on this one was trying to get a long, deep distance.   Not crazy about the foreground, but am satisfied with the distance effort.   I feel a bit rusty with landscapes now, after all my recent focus on portraits.


----------



## SquarePeg

Ugh I’m running out of time!  
That’s very pretty Terri!


----------



## SquarePeg

In my defense I’ve been painting bookshelves not landscapes!


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Ugh I’m running out of time!
> That’s very pretty Terri!


Thanks! 

I understand completely about running out of time.   Is it just me, or has September flown by?


----------



## snowbear

Let's extend the 'scapes through October.


----------



## Pixeldawg1

When I was young, my mother tried to teach me how to paint and I failed miserably. She looked at me and said "why don't we get you a camera?" and the rest as they say, is history.


----------



## snowbear

FINALLY picked up a brush. 
Mount Fuji in fog from Lake Kawaguchi.  9" x 12" (22,9cm x 30,5cm); watercolor; 98 lb (160 gsm) mixed media paper.




IMG_1512.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Beautiful!  I like your reflections.   Cool looking sky, too.   Great subject for watercolor!


----------



## snowbear

Thank you.  Not quite what I envisioned, but it'll do.


----------



## terri

snowbear said:


> Thank you.  Not quite what I envisioned, but it'll do.


Happens to me all the time!   Like my last one.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> FINALLY picked up a brush.
> Mount Fuji in fog from Lake Kawaguchi.  9" x 12" (22,9cm x 30,5cm); watercolor; 98 lb (160 gsm) mixed media paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1512.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


Love this, Charlie. So serene. I really like the color palette on this.


----------



## snowbear

Thanks.  Mostly blue and black with a touch of purple.  The grass is yellow and a little blue and a spot of green,  With my tubes, I'd have just used yellow ochre, but I'm still using the limited palette pans.

The fog is fairly simple with oils - just dry brush white over dry background (I've done clouds the same way).  For WC, I lifted some color from the edge of the fog area, then did a very light wash of super-diluted black - basically dirty water.

I'm seriously considering stepping up to some of the artists' quality paints.  No rush since I still have plenty of paint in the student tubes, but I'm going to order a dot card this week.  It's like a color card but the "dots" are sample bits.


----------



## SquarePeg

Do we have a theme for November and December?


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> Do we have a theme for November and December?


I hope so, because I’d like to participate this time!


----------



## terri

@snowbear inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## snowbear

Um, sure.  How about furry., as in our furry friends?


----------



## SquarePeg

Hmmmm.  Have not tried to paint any animals yet. Will have to think about that one.


----------



## SquarePeg

Harlie thinks this will be hilarious.


----------



## terri

Oh my.  That's a challenge!    

Ok,  thinking cap on.


----------



## terri

Hey, I did one!   "Furry friends" was the November-December challenge.   I don't do critters, so this really was a challenge.     

Here is my effort.   Neopastel oil pastels, on Arches oil paper, with some Mungyos and Senneliers in there.   The background is oil pastel over "hard" soft pastel (Nupastel), just because I was playing around and ended up liking the way it blended.    I used a scraping tool to dig in on the right side and scrape back lines, for some texture.  





Not really sure if I even like this one, but the hubby has been really taken with it.   In that regard, I'll call it good.


----------



## SquarePeg

Darn I forgot and missed it!  Very cute cat Terri.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Darn I forgot and missed it!  Very cute cat Terri.


Don't feel bad - so have I.  It hink I'm still trying to juggle too much, especially this month.

At least I'm off next week so I can try to get something done - I have new paints.


----------



## snowbear

Quick sketch and pastels. I really don't like it, and I may redo it in a larger format, and actually take the time to smooth out the color instead of leaving it look like chicken-scratch crayon.  5.5" x 8.5", oil pastel on Canson 98 lb. mixed media paper.


----------



## terri

It's a cute sketch of a panda bear!   You can't go wrong. 

Sorry for the file size, I have a new phone and can't find the resize in the photo editor.    Grrr....

Anyway, these clay shapers are quick and easy ways to smooth out oil pastels when you want to.


----------



## snowbear

For the next theme, let's play with value instead of color: _Monochromatic_.  Since we have lost almost half of January, and February is a couple days short, Lets run this from now through March.


----------



## waday

I forgot to upload! I started playing around with art on the iPad. This is my first real attempt. I’ll show my self-portrait in the other thread.


----------



## terri

Sooooo cute!!    You did this on your ipad?   Wow.   Very nice.


----------



## MaryJ92

acparsons said:


> I created these last week.
> 
> 
> 
> fddsfds by Machiavelliar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fgfdsd by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


nice works!


----------



## terri

Okay - monochromatic!    I decided to use an image ref, since I couldn't seem to come up with anything I liked.   I chose Caravaggio's _Medusa_ and, because of the violent nature of this painting, thought that red would work the best.   I used my usual 12x16" Arches Oil paper, but squared it off to roughly 12x12.   It's an odd circular painting, supposedly the artist's nod to the Greek mythology tale that Perseus, who decapitated this Gorgon turned monster, used a round shield to help do the deed.  Caravaggio also used his own face in the original, supposedly to suggest that he was impervious to her gaze that turned mortals to stone.  (These Greeks didn't play around.)   

I used a dinner plate to get a circle that would fit the paper.  

Here's my little girl:





I had a great time with this.   Here's the palette, all van Gogh oil pastels (except the B&W ones, used to help modify the values):






That link to the painting shows a version that has cut off the bottom, where the blood is gushing around a couple more snakes.   Not the best, but it gives the idea.


----------



## zoey

Never tried embroidery. Always thought I would end up in knots. My mother says I should start with something simple. Perhaps I will give it a try this year.


----------



## snowbear

I'll get something together this weekend.  I promise.
In the meantime, if anyone is interested:
Doodlewash® ~ APRIL 2021 ART CHALLENGE: “Beautiful And Fun!”

Doodlewash is a series of blogs, art challenges, and reviews.  They also have a monthly give-away.


----------



## snowbear

"Trout"
5-1/2" x 8-1/2" charcoal (vine)


----------



## terri

Nice!   I like all the added strokes at the bottom of the fish, showing the action in the water.   

So... you mention "vine" charcoal.   I know there are a couple different types, but what makes them different?   Is it a hard/soft thing, like with pastels?


----------



## snowbear

Yes, much like graphite pencils, though not that scale: hard, medium, and soft.  This was medium.

"Vine" because it's made from vines or sticks; they are about 1/4" diameter.  As you can see, they are subject to breakage and, like pastel, can be used with the "tip" or the side.



This is a variation of of something I painted on the back of a jean jacket, about 30 years ago.


----------



## terri

Thanks for this, and the photo.    Those sticks look kinda fun.   That's a more interesting way to use charcoal than what I have, which is just a few pencils.   I don't handle them very well.

I really love the look of charcoal sketches like this.


----------



## snowbear

Happy Easter (to those who celebrate).

Let's go with the theme "Mythology" and run through May.


----------



## terri

Should be lots of material out there.   I just did that Medusa on a whim, playing with monochrome, but there were lots of other figures just in her story alone.   People, places, events.   Sounds like fun!    With plenty of time, too.


----------



## snowbear

And multiple cultures to chose from.  This could be an ongoing thread, just by itself.  I think I'll use this for the next photo challenge.  STAY AWAY, @SquarePeg!


----------



## snowbear

April-May: Mythology.

The Phoenix, a mythological bird that rises from it's ashes.  Often used in heraldry.

Acrylic ink (red, orange, yellow, green, blue), acrylic paint (grey, some black), Micron water-proof archival ink (outlines); Canson Mixed Medio 98lb (160g) paper; 4-3/4" x 6-3/4"




Themed Art Challenge: Mythology by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

In a nutshell, I sketched in pencil, outlined with a Micron pen, then erased the pencil (well, most of it).  Brushed in the ink: yellow, red (actually "Process Magenta"), green, orange then blue.  Finally added the grey, then black paint in the helm.  For the heraldry fans (I think this is right - it's been a long time): _Per chevron gules and or, in chief two roses of the second and in base a rose of the first.  Above the shield is placed an helm with a Mantling of gules doubled or, and on a Wreath of the Liveries is set for Crest a phoenix azure in flames proper._


----------



## terri

Cool!!!   I didn't know anything about the heraldry rules you posted, so it's fun to see how they informed your painting. 

Lots of detail, lots of work - I like it!   The Phoenix is a good subject.


----------



## snowbear

Bump


----------



## terri

Looks like I'll have to repost my little girl.   Dang.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, please.


----------



## terri

Actually, I posted that before the current challenge for mythology.    I should have looked, she's one page back.   Confused myself- not particularly hard to do.


----------



## terri

Okay, for the mythology challenge, I decided to do a version of Daphne, so here she is:






The usual oil pastels: Neopastel, Mungyo Gallery Soft, and some Senneliers, on Arches Oil Paper 12x16".

I didn't really have a plan for this one, just made a bare sketch.   So it took awhile to figure out how to get her into that tree.   

The story of Daphne in Greek mythology begins with young Cupid, little god of love and of the arrows.   Cupid was playing with his bow and arrows, and was mocked by the god Apollo, who happened upon him, and sneered.    This did not go over well with Cupid, who drew two special arrows from his small quivver.   He shot one, gold-tipped, straight at Apollo, pierced his heart and made him susceptible to huge love.   He shot the next one, lead-tipped, at young Daphne, daughter of the river god Peneus, designed to make her reject suitors.    Apollo pursues her madly and she pleads with her father to help her be rid of him.   So he transforms her into a tree.   (Why not turn Apollo into a tree, you ask?   Fair question. I personally file this story under: "The Things We Gotta Put Up With.")

It's also actually a laurel tree in the story, which is why Apollo wears his crown of laurel leaves in her honor.   Well, I wanted a massive oak tree.   I could see those big burls coming out of the roots and thought it would be fun to hang them on her hip and leg.   Artistic license!    It was fun to do.


----------



## snowbear

Nice.

I'm trying to get out and drown some worms this weekend so I'll be on the lookout fir a mermaid to sketch.


----------



## terri

Thanks!    It was fun.   

Ooo, mermaids!     Go for it!


----------



## snowbear

I guess we missed half of June.  Lets get on the Challenge schedule and go through August.  How about _*Vacation*_ as the theme.


----------

